# The Apprentice becomes the Master



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Just as the title states eventually the student will become the master, and in this case it has been a devastating blow that I never would have seen coming...









@bobbya08 timed his attack when I was traveling as to covertly sneak past the normal defenses and in grand style managed to destroy not just the mail box but the Death Star itself...










Delivering the death blow with a MOAB of unspeakable means ...which his response was "Merry Christmas"



















Brother I am humbled and at a loss for words, I know we spoke on these being a favorite of mine but never in a million years would have expected such a gesture. I tip my hat to you and say thank you for this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad they made it safe and sound. Enjoy brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

@bobbya08.......


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Speechless! :surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Damn. Even for Bobby, damn.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I promise you we will smoke one of these together some day Bobby! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

JtAv8tor said:


> Just as the title states eventually the student will become the master, and in this case it has been a devastating blow that I never would have seen coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's going to leave a mark ! Nicely done Bobby


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

WNYTony said:


> Well that's going to leave a mark ! Nicely done Bobby


We will rebuild the Death Star!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

... no words.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That may just be the most epic hit I've seen on here. I hope the neighbors didn't get hurt from shrapnel!! Wow!!! 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ooooooooooooohhhhhhweeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
#HellYeah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> We will rebuild the Death Star!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gonna need some recovery time after that!


----------



## txisboi23 (Aug 27, 2014)

Congrats! Thats on my Wish-List!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Vader had it coming.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JT has been a good friend to me through my whole endeavor into cigars. We talk daily and he's a great friend. He gives me advice and help when I need it. I appreciate the hell lit of it. I have family that isn't there for me as much as this guy so it's just my way of saying thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Holy crap! Well done sir. That deserves a #HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

What an extremely awesome gesture from one great BOTL to another! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH (Apr 30, 2017)

Whoa! Bobby, you wanna be my friend?!? Lol just kidding, very gracious!


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Holy crap. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

DUH>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> WHAT?? D-A-M-N!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hey @bobbya08 if you ever feel the need to adopt a simi-grown child, I'm available.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm completely dumbfounded


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Holy smokes ..... speechless ...


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

now that is how it is done!


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Woofta. What an incredible hit!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I've never posted twice on a Bomb Thread before so this is a first..... D-A-M-N!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a Freaking Hit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

It is pretty apparent that @bobbya08 could never be a moderator on this forum...Cause the boy don't know what moderate means...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

That’s a great gesture. My hat is off to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn @bobbya08. That is all.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Damn @bobbya08. That is all.


Well @JtAv8tor is my buddy and he bombed the hell out of me when I was first starting out so this was a long time coming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

#Brotherly Love

Class act!


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

been busy for a while, come back to this shit!


----------



## Tuckerjack (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks guys.... now I have to go get a new phone because it blew up opening this thread ... awesome gift man and happy for you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

